# Best Mascara for SHORT, sparse lashes?



## Sti43 (Feb 11, 2007)

I've heard great things about hypnose. I am debating on the waterproof and regular. Any recs for great mascaras for short lashes?

I've tried: Diorshow, Definicils, L'extreme, Voluminous, Full n' Soft, Bonjours Yes to Volume, Zoom Lash, and probably a bazillion other d/s mascaras.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you tried Yves St Laurant Faux Cils with Lancome Primer?

The primer is really good because it helps build the oomph and the length and the Mascara itself will help add the color and give a false e/l look.

I have long lashes but very sparse. NOTHING gives me volume. This is the only stuff that did and actually gave me MORE length then what I really needed :/


----------



## jenii (Feb 11, 2007)

I use Shiseido mascara base, which makes lashes longer and is gray, so mascara covers it better.

Over it, I'll either use CG Volume Exact, or Max Factor Lash Perfection. They both have a non-clumpy brush, and the LP is dark blue, so it brightens my eyes a bit.


----------



## veilchen (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I didn't like Hypnose at all, it actually didn't do anything for me but take the curl out of my lashes and get sticky. 

I'll 2nd jenii's suggestion of Shiseido's primer and Lash Perfection - they're both awesome and LP has given me the most voluminous yet still natural looking lashes I've ever had. With the primer to boost the mascara it's really not to be beaten.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't tried the ones so far mentioned (I go thru so many tubes I can't justify pricey ones) but I like using Maybelline's Volum'Express for regular days and the Turboboost version when I want more oomph.  I just tried Maybelline's XXL but it doesn't work out for me as well as Volum'Express, even with the primer.


----------



## avjwc (Feb 11, 2007)

Use a mascara base under your normal mascara.   I use shiseido mascara base.  It holds a curl all day and adds a lot of volumn to whatever brand mascara you up on top of it. It's $22 but lasts me about 6 months.  You can save money but using a good drug store mascara on top.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Feb 11, 2007)

Lancome's Fatale is my favorite!

Lots of people don't like comb mascaras but I love it!

Hypnose didn't do much for me...


----------



## Rebeckki (Feb 17, 2007)

I've heard great things about the Shiseido mascara base so I highly recommend that.

I'm Chinese and have short, sparse lashes. I'm currently using L'Oreal Voluminous as a base with Bourjois Yes To Volume on top once the base has dried. It works really well on me and possibly one of the best mascara combinations ever. Has it not worked for you then? I used to use Maxfactor Masterpiece which was also brilliant although occassionally I'd get a bottle which was too runny so smudged but most of the time it was brilliant. I also recommend Clinique High Impact mascara. I hope this helps. I'm planning on buying Diorshow soon, did that not work for you?


----------

